# This blank mind is killing me



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Guys, seriously, what can be done? Since I wake up my body is in constant anxiety to the point where is physically hurts... but this blank mind is killing me... I am not thinking about anything, I have no sense of self, it's just pure nothingness... I don't have myself!!! Please HELP!


----------



## pasha (Jan 2, 2016)

how os your anxiety feels like? wht happens to you mez?


----------



## Blankmind23 (Jul 26, 2016)

mezona said:


> Guys, seriously, what can be done? Since I wake up my body is in constant anxiety to the point where is physically hurts... but this blank mind is killing me... I am not thinking about anything, I have no sense of self, it's just pure nothingness... I don't have myself!!! Please HELP!


 I'm In the exact some boat you there will be a way out I just know what the fuck we can do!! I can relate to the painfulness


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Pasha, my anxiety is very bad, it's like being plugged into electric core all day long and it makes me sick, nauseaus, my muscles hurt, I feel like I am gonna pass out, can't breathe... i can go on and on... but the worst is the blank mind, not feeling my presence, like I lost my identity, my soul


----------



## mezona (Sep 4, 2015)

Guys, help!!!


----------



## Gadgirl (Feb 5, 2016)

Menzona you need to find a way to control and help your anxiety, until you can get help or a handle on it these symptoms will continue if you don't.

The more anxious you are the longer the blank mind will stay.


----------

